# Christmas in Ireland.



## Stew (3/12/22)

Thanks to some financial assistance from my son's and their wives my wife and I arrived in Ireland for a Christmas Holiday in Ireland. My other son and his wife in the UK will be coming over for Christmas.
Took my own juice over so it cuts down on expenses over here.
I took each of my sons a bottle of peri peri sauce because they both like cooking and hot stuff.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver (3/12/22)

Stew said:


> Thanks to some financial assistance from my son's and their wives my wife and I arrived in Ireland for a Christmas Holiday in Ireland. My other son and his wife in the UK will be coming over for Christmas.
> Took my own juice over so it cuts down on expenses over here.
> I took each of my sons a bottle of peri peri sauce because they both like cooking and hot stuff.
> View attachment 266760
> ...



awesome @Stew !
enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stew (4/12/22)

Silver said:


> awesome @Stew !
> enjoy it!


Thanks very much @Silver. Last year was such a mess up with the travel restrictions. Going to be amazing to be here for Christmas this year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (4/12/22)

Stew said:


> Thanks to some financial assistance from my son's and their wives my wife and I arrived in Ireland for a Christmas Holiday in Ireland. My other son and his wife in the UK will be coming over for Christmas.
> Took my own juice over so it cuts down on expenses over here.
> I took each of my sons a bottle of peri peri sauce because they both like cooking and hot stuff.
> View attachment 266760
> ...


That's nice @Stew. 
Have a good holiday and a safe return.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew (4/12/22)

Resistance said:


> That's nice @Stew.
> Have a good holiday and a safe return.


Thanks very much. Lovely to see my grandson in the flesh. Videos and pictures are lovely but seeing him ant touching him in real life is just so magic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (5/12/22)

Top of the mornin to you Stew and may the Leprechauns be kind to ya

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (21/12/22)

Stranger said:


> Top of the mornin to you Stew and may the Leprechauns be kind to ya


Thanks very much @Stranger Seem to have missed your post when you posted it. Having a super time. The weather is very changeable here. One minute you can go for a walk and it's lovely the next raining and blowing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (21/12/22)

Topping up with Chuck Pineapple Bubblegum from @ivc_mixer . I've only used 100ml between the second and today the twenty first. Opening a new bottle today. Trusty Duo, Vaporesso Gen S's and Zeus X Twin Coil RTA'S.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (22/12/22)

There is one thing you can say about the UK

they know how to do Xmas

Happy to see you having a good time Stew

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stew (22/12/22)

Some pictures from a small vape stand in St. Stephen's Green Shopping centre Dublin, Ireland. The little blue one in the fourth picture is tiny. The Mini IStick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/12/22)

Thanks for sharing @Stew

The istick Mini is very cute!

Enjoy the trip

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (23/12/22)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @Stew
> 
> The istick Mini is very cute!
> 
> Enjoy the trip


Thanks very much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (24/12/22)

A quick Festive Season wish to all on ECIGSSA.
Hope you all have a fantastic time and stay safe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (24/12/22)

Stew said:


> A quick Festive Season wish to all on ECIGSSA.
> Hope you all have a fantastic time and stay safe.
> View attachment 267701



Thanks @Stew and back to you
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (1/1/23)

Howth Sumit, Ireland. Lighthouse in the background. Happy New Year all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/23)

_Happy new year to you too @Stew . Nice pics I like that view of the landscape in those pics_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (2/1/23)

Resistance said:


> _Happy new year to you too @Stew . Nice pics I like that view of the landscape in those pics_


Thanks very much @Resistance. Have a great New Year as well.
It was very pretty there. Have been there a few times and it was so misty you could not see much. After the Lighthouse is the entrance to Dublin Harbour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/23)

Happy new year @Stew !
thanks for sharing all the pictures of your trip
enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (2/1/23)

Silver said:


> Happy new year @Stew !
> thanks for sharing all the pictures of your trip
> enjoy


Thanks @Silver. All the best to you and your family as well.
We have had a lovely time with our boys and their wives and our grandson.
Haven't missed Load Shedding at all while we've been away.
It's going to be hell coming home and getting used to it again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/1/23)

Stew said:


> Thanks @Silver. All the best to you and your family as well.
> We have had a lovely time with our boys and their wives and our grandson.
> Haven't missed Load Shedding at all while we've been away.
> It's going to be hell coming home and getting used to it again.



Good to hear you had a good time with family

Travel safe

Reactions: Like 3


----------

